
Show HN: I made a Hearthstone site for finding synergies and 'hate' cards - jhawleypeters
https://tunnelweasel.com/
======
jhawleypeters
This project was inspired by the days when I used to stay up all night
researching Magic the Gathering decks I wanted to build on Gatherer. I'd
always wanted additional ways to discover cards there though. So
tunnelweasel.com allows you to rate synergies between cards, their capacity to
'hate' other cards. You can also comment on a card if you've got something
more nuanced to add.

